# Ozzy's show brag



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy was entered into his very first show today and did so well, we were a little aprehensive with him but he took it all in his stride, he was so relaxed you would have thought he was a show veteran lol, In his Open class he was awarded 1st place + Best of Breed, and in his 2 misc classes he was awarded a first and a second place, as you can imagine we came away very happy. best wishes.........CHRIS..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Way to go Ozzy so pleased he did so well, Looks like he enjoyed his day, looks so happy


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup:Well done Ozzy:thumbup: I knew he'd win he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Didnt doubt it for a minute.He is gorgeous :thumbup:From the look on his face Ozzy didnt doubt it either :lol::lol:.Well done.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow! Well done. Almost a red card day! Not surprising as he is stunning.


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

He is so beautiful he definitely deserved it! Congrats


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

One in a million. Quality through and through.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done Ozzy! Wish I had known you were there Steve as I was but didn't get round all the cats as was busy chatting in the British section so missed Ozzy and you.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Well done Ozzy. A great start to his show career! x


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

He is stunning:thumbup:
Well done you must be thrilled?
He looks so relaxed


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well done ozzy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Missed this one! Well done Ozzy :thumbup: Fantastic debut :thumbup:


----------

